# Total to open US$3 billion plant in Egypt



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

> French company Total to open US$3 billion plant in Egypt
> Arabic Edition
> Tue, 06/12/2011
> 
> ...


French company Total to open US$3 billion plant in Egypt | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt

Once we have an elected parliament and security restored and a president investors will be queueing up to invest in Egypt :clap2:
We don't know half our wealth or strengths and geopolitical significance and strategic importance


----------

